# Chamber Vacuum Sealer for COSTCO members...



## daveomak (Jan 28, 2022)

I've wanted one for a loooong time...  7 months ago, COSTCO started selling them, maybe, it's when I noticed them...  So, I bought one...
Lisa B. has good deals on bags so I bought 1000 of the 13x10 bags in 4 mil thickness...  11 cents each ..  less than 1/2 price of bags for the counter top machine bags..  and thicker to stop piercing from bones etc....  Your food saver bags work in this machine also...
I re-seal the bulk bags Costco sells, to have more room in my freezer..  Chicken breasts, fish sticks etc...
I love my chamber sealer...  The large bags allow me to fill it with stuff, cut the seal, take some out. throw the bag back in the sealer and re-seal them..
If you've been thinking of getting one, I wish I had mine long ago...

Costco has them at a real good price point..

Maxvac Pro Chamber Vacuum Sealer  | Costco

A couple things I've re-sealed to make room in my freezer...


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 29, 2022)

Thank you, I’ve been wanting one for a long time too!


----------



## Nefarious (Jan 29, 2022)

Tried the link and doesn't work, maybe they have all been purchased.  I went to Costco site but couldn't see this name.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 29, 2022)

Doesn't work for me either. But dud work when Dave first posted it.

Ryan


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 29, 2022)

Yep worked yesterday but not now


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 29, 2022)

pineywoods said:


> Yep worked yesterday but not now



Wish I had seen this yesterday then.  I want a chamber sealer


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 29, 2022)

it was much cheaper than LEM sells them for


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 29, 2022)

Yes was a really good price! If I had been on the fence of buying one I would have done so. But so far...would be nice but not at the top of my want or need list! Lol

Ryan


----------



## pushok2018 (Jan 29, 2022)

Yeap... It I was able to see it on Costco site yesterday but today it's gone....


----------



## daveomak (Jan 30, 2022)

pc farmer said:


> Wish I had seen this yesterday then.  I want a chamber sealer





At the COSTCO site, type in "Chamber vacuum sealer" in the search bar...

Well now, it don't work !!   Maybe they did sell out....


They have
*Maxvac Pro Chamber Sealer Bags*

So maybe they are out of the machines and they will be getting them in


LisaB has bags at about 1/3 the price..


----------



## boykjo (Jan 30, 2022)

You "THINK" these warehouse stores would carry an ample supply of vacuum chambers sealers on the shelf when they sell mostly everything in bulk. The club I belong to doesn't even sell a vacuum chamber............ Go figure


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 30, 2022)

boykjo said:


> You "THINK" these warehouse stores would carry an ample supply of vacuum chambers sealers on the shelf when they sell mostly everything in bulk. The club I belong to doesn't even sell a vacuum chamber............ Go figure




Looks like they are back on the site as you can buy them again


----------



## old sarge (Feb 1, 2022)

Tried Chamber Vac Sealer Costco and this popped up:


			https://www.costco.com/maxvac-pro-chamber-vacuum-sealer-.product.100536866.html


----------



## forktender (May 3, 2022)

$650.00 gor a vacuum sealer, is way out'ah my league. You better use that sucker a lot to justify that price. I use two foodsavers when I have to process a bunch of fish, wild game or fowl, they work fine for my needs. More power to you if you can afford the chamber sealer price. 
I just can't afford to do it.**


----------



## old sarge (May 3, 2022)

Not for me either.


----------



## crazymoon (May 4, 2022)

I've burnt out 3 expensive( $200+) vac sealers over the years. I bought a chamber sealer for $750  about 8 years ago .It's still going strong and used every week for some food product.


----------

